# Need help, dry start white stuff



## BenitoR (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey guys doing a dry start and starting to have a big problem. I have small white/ translucent very thin almost gooey like spider web spreading everywhere. It essentially kills any plant it touches within a day. How do I get rid of it?


----------



## BenitoR (Jan 26, 2015)

*Image of what it looks like*

I found a picture online of what the webbing looks like that is killing my plants.

Hopefully someone can ID it and help with treatment options.


----------

